# help me please!!



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Frodo is there laying on a side, he looked fine, I don't know what's going on, last time I fed them he would not eat, he also had some white stuff on his eye about a week ago but now it's gone. What am I to do? I have never seen him laying on a side that way

help


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh no, is he the only fish in the tank???

hard to say what to do, I would check my water if it seems fine, and they are other fish with him,I would isolate him to a small hospital tank.

If he has no visable signs of being ill, only thing I can say to do is treat with salt and hope for the best...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Could the white stuff on his eye have been ich? I had a piranha in the past that got ich, and it acted really sick. It didn't have any agression when eating, and it would just lean on it's side at the bottom of the tank. I knew that the ich was affecting him that way. 
~Taylor~


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Could the white stuff on his eye have been ich? I had a piranha in the past that got ich, and it acted really sick. It didn't have any agression when eating, and it would just lean on it's side at the bottom of the tank. I knew that the ich was affecting him that way.
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1101829[/snapback]​


what can I do if this is the case? the other two looks just fine


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

have you got any water test kits, as this would be a good start to identify the problem. It could be an ammonia spike in the tank (can cause cloudy eyes) or could be some sort of disease, so a test kit would point this out.

If you havent got a test kit, I would advise you to do a 40-50% water change and add salt (see the FAQ for advise on salt dosage). Plus keep the lights off and turn the temp up a little.

My manny had cloudy eyes after a huge ammonia spike recently, but managed to pull through fine and it all cleared up after a week.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> have you got any water test kits, as this would be a good start to identify the problem. It could be an ammonia spike in the tank (can cause cloudy eyes) or could be some sort of disease, so a test kit would point this out.
> 
> If you havent got a test kit, I would advise you to do a 40-50% water change and add salt (see the FAQ for advise on salt dosage). Plus keep the lights off and turn the temp up a little.
> 
> ...


thanx!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my best bet would be ammonia burn.... test the water asap

good luck to you!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt it's ich, as ich is very contageous - all fish would show symptoms (typically tiny white specks, like grains of salt, covering the body, usually starting on the fins, then the upper half of the body, and then the rest from there), and \ich doesn't cause cloudy eyes.

I agree with Craig that there's probably something wrong with the water (clouded eyes might be a sign of high ammonia). I'd follow Craig's advice by doing a 40% water change, adding some salt (1 tablespoon per 40 liters), maybe upping the temperature a bit (no more than 3-4 degrees Celsius, and no more than one degree per hour), and keeping the lights off.
The reason for lying on his side may be just stress (I've found my Reds under rocks or drift wood when they were stressed), but it could also mean something else - the test results should give us more insights.

Added to that, I wouldn't feed the fish until all is fine again, to keep ammonia low.
And to finish, I have a few questions: what size is the tank, and what filter(s) are you running on it? How often do you change water, and how much? And do you use a bubble wall, or anything else that oxygenates the water (something that keeps the surface in motion)?

Good luck: I hope all goes well









*_Moved to Diseases and Parasites_*


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

my 1st 4 p's got this eyes went white then it was like slime on their side and then laying on their sides water was fine but did 15% changes every other day and then one morning i got up and dead they died not long after they laid on their side they was dead


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I doubt it's ich, as ich is very contageous - all fish would show symptoms (typically tiny white specks, like grains of salt, covering the body, usually starting on the fins, then the upper half of the body, and then the rest from there), and \ich doesn't cause cloudy eyes.
> 
> I agree with Craig that there's probably something wrong with the water (clouded eyes might be a sign of high ammonia). I'd follow Craig's advice by doing a 40% water change, adding some salt (1 tablespoon per 40 liters), maybe upping the temperature a bit (no more than 3-4 degrees Celsius, and no more than one degree per hour), and keeping the lights off.
> The reason for lying on his side may be just stress (I've found my Reds under rocks or drift wood when they were stressed), but it could also mean something else - the test results should give us more insights.
> ...


he seems to be feeling better,
well I haven't change the water yet cause I need sometime, I plan on doing it tonight, I hadded one spoon of salt per day for 4 days, he seems fine but I believe he is not going to the bathroom









anyway, he swims again,
I cannot raise the temperature, it's on 30° and I cannot turn it lower because it's just hot outside, the heater is on 22°, should I raise it more? I don't think so.. and the filter is ceramica (?)

I hope he'll be fine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If he seems to be feeling better, you're probably on the right track.
As far as the temperature goes: 30 degrees is enough. No need to raise it any more, and I would also not bother trying to get it down - 30 degrees is a bit high, but also not unusual in the Amazon during summer.

I'd do a decent water change today (some 40%), and then see if that helps him - I think it will.

What do you mean by "not going to the bathroom"? Not pooping?
When was the last time you fed your little guys, and did Frodo also eat?

Once again good luck


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> If he seems to be feeling better, you're probably on the right track.
> As far as the temperature goes: 30 degrees is enough. No need to raise it any more, and I would also not bother trying to get it down - 30 degrees is a bit high, but also not unusual in the Amazon during summer.
> 
> I'd do a decent water change today (some 40%), and then see if that helps him - I think it will.
> ...


right. I gave them shrimps before doing the water change and they didn't eat.. Frodo has not eaten in a while, I'll try giving them something diffrent to eat..
he now swims, but he swims in a strange way


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Have you done the water change? Did it help?
If so, I'd do another one, about 20-25%

Have you tested your water for ammonia, nitrItes and nitrAtes? What are the results of that?
And what do you use to aerate/oxygenate the water? The warmer the water, the less oxygen it contains.

Can you describe how Frodo is swimming? What makes it weird or unnatural?
Any chance you can post a picture of him - maybe that can give us clues about what might be wrong with him.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

just an update...

he healed


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats good to hear!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> just an update...
> 
> he healed
> 
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's great


----------

